# Save Futurama



## ablack6596 (Feb 13, 2002)

Futurama might be cancelled by Fox    it is a great show by Matt Groening same as the Simpsons please sign this poll to save futurama Save Futurama!


----------



## wdw_ (Feb 13, 2002)

I love futurama! We missed like a whole season because of the football games running long. Pissed me off everytime I flipped to FOX, only to find that there's two minutes left pn the clock, which means that there is not gonna be any Futurama and King of the Hill is goning to be delayed. 

I think that King of the Hill and Futurama should have switched places. I like King of the Hill, but I like Futurama much, much, much more.

Everybody sign that poll!

SAVE FUTURAMA


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 14, 2002)

I think the simpsons is a better show... I am not bashing your show.  I have not seen it in a really long time.


----------



## rinse (Feb 15, 2002)

that show needs to be on at a different time...

who watches tv at 6:30 on a sunday?

not me.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 15, 2002)

yeah... 6:30 is not a good time at all.  Don't most people eat around that time?


----------



## edX (Feb 15, 2002)

NFL football is the best show of all of them. I like the other ones but they should always take a backseat to football. There is the whole rest of the year to watch the other shows. be thankful for reruns.

btw - some of us eat and watch tv at the same time so dinner time is a great time for a good show.


----------



## Nummi_G4 (Feb 18, 2002)

I think we should just get rid of TV all together.


----------



## macguy17 (Mar 9, 2002)

6:30?
Ours it at 7:00, but baseball games almost always cancel it.
    Anyway, I agree. Save Futurama! It is one of my favorite shows.


----------



## tagliatelle (Mar 9, 2002)

One day I saw Futurama. It was a robot that was reading a magazine "Playbot". A human enters the bank and he received a lot of intrest. A boy enters in a phonehouse that was used as a suicideplace. A robot inside ask his money back because the phone doesn't work.


----------



## TommyWillB (Mar 22, 2002)

I saw a funny thing in a Castro shop window here.

It was a Bender doll dressed in drag with a note next to it that said "Gender Bender".


----------



## Boyko (Mar 22, 2002)

Yeah, futurama is great!  But the time slot stinks!  For that matter, I think that the Simspons are great!  I rarely miss when the simpsons come on Fox at 6:00 and 7:00 - I watch the simpsons twice a day on weekdays.  But I *rarely* if ever, catch the newer episodes that run on Sundays - Sundays are just not a big TV watching day for me... 

The best way to save Futurama, I think, would be to allow Fox to start leasing the show in syndication.

Brian.


----------

